# 721 didn't fall back overnight



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

Did anyone else's 721 fail to change over to standard time overnight? Mine didn't, and E* tech support said it's a known problem with the 721s, and to be patient because their engineers are working on it. My 301s and 501 changed fine.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My 921 changed OK, with timer correction as expected (some OK, some not).

My Sunday AM shows (long-standing timers) were all screwy - but it may have been programming changes and not the timers fault.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

my 921 is fine. my 721 is not. annoying because some of the timers are now shifted by an hour, and if i shift them, they'll probably fix the problem and i'll record the wrong stuff :-|


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Both my 921 and 721 have the correct time and timers all look correct.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

I called and it sounds like tech support's computers are down or something. Anyway, she said she'd "send some information to my receiver" and it would take 15 or 20 minutes, but nothing yet.

I was on hold for so long i figure i'm best off waiting until tomorrow and seeing if it gets resolved, and using my 921 to record anything i'm worried about in the mean time.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine is showing the correct time and for the timers to fire at the correct time on the 721 and 510.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 was screwey, i suggested my wife reboot, and if that didnt fix it delee all timers and start over. I was on the phone at the time.

anyhow it degenerated into jen getting mad. 

heck its not my fault.. looks like the times were all screwed up, but frankly given her attitude I didnt look close. 

My suggestion was reboot, babysit it tonight an check it toimorrow.

this am its fine and jen explained why she got instantly pissed. when I suggested delete everything.....

all 75 timers were in use

most of them has to be hers...

A new day a new bug all courtest of E


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Mine is still bad, after three or four calls to advanced tech. They told me to wait another night, so i demanded a new box (which they are sending me). I would have waited except i'm still waiting since oct.11 for a call back on a 921 issue so i don't have a lot of faith in them doing anything once i hang up the phone.

Anyway, hopefully the new 721 has fewer problems than this one; i got this one as a replacement for one with a bad hard drive a month ago, and it's been flakey since i plugged it in.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

My 721 had no time issue and all shows recorded as scheduled. Same for the 510.

As a rule of thumb, I do not set any new timers once I notice that Dish has adjusted the schedule in advance of the clock change. By doing this, I have not had any issues in several years. If we want to record something, we set a one time event THE morning of the show (after 7 am). Works fine.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Randy_B said:


> My 721 had no time issue and all shows recorded as scheduled. Same for the 510.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, I do not set any new timers once I notice that Dish has adjusted the schedule in advance of the clock change. By doing this, I have not had any issues in several years. If we want to record something, we set a one time event THE morning of the show (after 7 am). Works fine.


The problem isn't the timers. The problem is the time. The clock still reads one hour ahead. So since all the timers are time based, they will all fire off by an hour (since I told it to record at 8, it will record when the box THINKS it is 8, but it will really be 7.) Not to mention the fact that it's annoying to be told it's 8pm when it's actually 7.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I also live in northern CA and my 721 is fine. I wonder why yours still has a problem cmaier?


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

finniganps said:


> I also live in northern CA and my 721 is fine. I wonder why yours still has a problem cmaier?


I'm in Fresno, and my 721 still ahead an hour. Tech support still insists they're aware of it and still working on it.


----------



## mattoid (Apr 15, 2003)

Checked at lunch and mine is still stuck in the time warp.....

<singing> Lets do the time warp again........ </singing>


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Interesting that tech support says they are aware of the problem, FrankD1. I've spoken to 4 first-level techs (by the way, all of their computers seem to be screwy for the last couple of days - they take forever for my stuff to come up, and then 50% of the time they say the computer won't let them transfer my call) and 4 folks from advanced tech who all seem baffled by it and none admitted to having heard of other people having the problem. They just stick to the "reboot, reboot, reboot, check switch, wait until tomorrow morning" script.

Would be nice if it was a known problem that just went away before my new box arrives; save me the hassle of reprogramming the timers and favorites for the umpteenth time. 

In any case, I don't think it has anything to do with the uplink, guide stream, my geographical location, or anything on dish's end. I think it's just a messed up box. At least I hope so.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

No problem with my 721. Even two one-time-event timers for Sunday evening (set on Saturday) recorded at the proper time.


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

cmaier said:


> Interesting that tech support says they are aware of the problem, FrankD1. I've spoken to 4 first-level techs (by the way, all of their computers seem to be screwy for the last couple of days - they take forever for my stuff to come up, and then 50% of the time they say the computer won't let them transfer my call) and 4 folks from advanced tech who all seem baffled by it and none admitted to having heard of other people having the problem. They just stick to the "reboot, reboot, reboot, check switch, wait until tomorrow morning" script.
> 
> Would be nice if it was a known problem that just went away before my new box arrives; save me the hassle of reprogramming the timers and favorites for the umpteenth time.
> 
> In any case, I don't think it has anything to do with the uplink, guide stream, my geographical location, or anything on dish's end. I think it's just a messed up box. At least I hope so.


I'm skeptical as well, but I had two separate advanced tech support guys yesterday that initially said my complaint was the first they heard, but once they looked it up in their system, they said it was listed. The level one tech I talked to this morning said he saw a "popup" yesterday about some 721s not changing.


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

FrankD1 said:


> I'm skeptical as well, but I had two separate advanced tech support guys yesterday that initially said my complaint was the first they heard, but once they looked it up in their system, they said it was listed. The level one tech I talked to this morning said he saw a "popup" yesterday about some 721s not changing.


Latest that I got from a Level II Tech as of Monday 01 Nov 7:35PM Eastern:

"We will be spooling software revision 174 on Tuesday Nov 2nd..whether that means at midnight tonight or sometime tomorrow [Tuesday] they don't say so leave the unti turned off but plugged in to allow the software to spool.. if you power-cycle it sometime on Tuesday you should get the update.. if you still have a problem on Wednesday call me back.."

So now we wait for rev 174...

And so it goes...

Chris R.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E software is junk quality. my box is still in the twilight zone, although if I had a way to remove that tree...............

it would be in the outer limits, that is garbage pickup. every tuesday morning

you know the time change isnt a surprise, it comes twice a year. E doesnt bother to check for it. ahh let the paying subs do the work.

I really wish consumer reports would do a story on all this. the brite light of media attention and hurting sales might clean out the incompetents at E.

Advanced tech confirms they are working on it but the softyware patch might not be tomorrow Wonder what sort of NEW troubles it will cause

at least time records dont matter tomorrow, just one story and no doubt no decision


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 had no problems recording the correct shows but the 510 recorded shows an hour too early that day. Its fine today so it must have been during that period that they did not update the time yet.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, my 721s are in Arizona, which doesn't do daylight savings time, so I was spared this problem. (Now watch; my time will fall back when they fix this problem, even though it shouldn't ...).

Who wants to be the guinea pig who asks what changes are in L174, so we can all be told there are no changes that will affect consumer operation of the receiver? :bang

Terry


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

No problems with my 721 the other night. Noticed the time change didn't take effect right at 2am, but it was correct when I checked it later in the morning.


----------



## russelc (Sep 2, 2004)

Mines still bad also. Time has not changed, I'm in the SF Bat Area. Really sucked as I missed some recordings.

I hope the new patch will work.

RussC


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well its a new day, and things are normal the @#$ boxes time is still broke, obviously the incompetent company is unable to handle a planned event that occurs twice yearly..........

Junk software programers with incompents at the helm, TCI cable was better than this..........

Yeah bill r I KNOW bugs do occur and they will get fixed as time permits.

see I saved your having to post that reassurunce.........

E a comoany in crisis, they cant handle a simple time change


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Yeah, mine is still bad, too. Glad I got them to send me a new box. Should arrive tomorrow. Doubt they'll have a fix by then.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

whos to say the new box wou;ldnt have this problem? in so fare as we know they werent aware of it till sunday, and a refub box was no doubt serviced and packed befoore that.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Why is it wrong on some 721 boxes and not others? Mine worked right away.....it doesn't make any sense?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

finniganps said:


> Why is it wrong on some 721 boxes and not others? Mine worked right away.....it doesn't make any sense?


Ahh thats NORMAL for 721s, few boxes experience all the same bugs. Fact is I never remember a bug that caused trouble on every box.

Maybe E uses just a SINGLE 721 for tests?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob - how much longer until your rental sale goes through and you can switch to Direct?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

November 19th if the buyer doesnt back out somehow. Were FLAT broke, all the mioney is tied up in that house and now fixing things that arent broke 2K in that so far

Like a single floor joist was cut some 50 years ago when the home was built. On EVERY home in the neighborhood.

It passed inspection fine then and the building inspector says it perfectly all right as is today.

the home inspector demands jack post and calls it a structural issue

jeez what a waste of money and effort. 

when your want to sell a house the first move is bulldoze the old one, and sell the lot.

home inspectors are a real PIA


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Yeah, it's possible, but since it seems a small percentage of the boxes have the issue, i'll keep my fingers crossed. Also hoping that since it will be taking a fresh guide download (starting presumably from empty) that it will help things along. 

I also got a credit for the broken pvr functionality. Something like $8 or $9. Not sure how they came up with that.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Ahh thats NORMAL for 721s, few boxes experience all the same bugs. Fact is I never remember a bug that caused trouble on every box.


But why is it that *ALL* of the bugs happen to you?


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Big Bob said:


> But why is it that *ALL* of the bugs happen to you?


Well I'ma loyal Dish Customer and this one hit me (see earlier post in this thread). As of 8:30PM Eastern on Tuesday no version L174 download as I was promised yesterday. Powered down, pulled the plug and let it sit for 5 mins and powered-up again and still no L174, time still set to pre-Daylight Savings time so all my timers are off by an hour - did ANYONE get L174 or was that just another empty promise on Dishs' part?

Let me know..

Chris R.


----------



## russelc (Sep 2, 2004)

Mines still not fixed. Called tech support. Said the new software would spool down immediately. Turn the box off. Let set for the 20 mins, turn back on, no fix or dwonload, if L174 is correct.

RussC


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks like tomorrow morning if things go well.

They are beta testing the fix currently.

This from a insider connection. Hope it resolves the problem....


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Oh, just spiffy. Now I have NO GUIDE. (That is, I press "guide" on the remote, and nothing happens.) And yes, new batteries in the remote, and I did a reboot. Oi. (Also tried to reach the guide from the menu - also didn't work. nothing happens).

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the replacement box arrives tomorrow, and that it works.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

crodgers79 said:


> Latest that I got from a Level II Tech as of Monday 01 Nov 7:35PM Eastern:
> 
> "We will be spooling software revision 174 on Tuesday Nov 2nd..whether that means at midnight tonight or sometime tomorrow [Tuesday] they don't say so leave the unti turned off but plugged in to allow the software to spool.. if you power-cycle it sometime on Tuesday you should get the update.. if you still have a problem on Wednesday call me back.."
> 
> ...


Don't think this software revision was released yesterday. Still working with 173 here and my receiver typically gets the newer software revisions immediately.


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Looks like tomorrow morning if things go well.
> 
> They are beta testing the fix currently.
> 
> This from a insider connection. Hope it resolves the problem....


Looks like I'm getting a download now...


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

FrankD1 said:


> Looks like I'm getting a download now...


I just heard from a contact I have at E* that a new download was available today. I am not at home to check it, but your post confirms it. Thanks


----------



## FrankD1 (Jul 14, 2002)

FrankD1 said:


> Looks like I'm getting a download now...


L174 is here, clock is now correct. Let's see if we have any new bugs.


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

The new software also brought my guide back, FWIW. 

Now i have to decide whether to keep this box or the one they just sent me to replace it. I'm leaning toward keeping the evil I know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes posted at the top of the forum.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 is now working fine


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> My 721 is now working fine


Somebody take a picture of that post!


----------

